
(prologue) Legacy Software: Raze and Pave or Stand Fast and Refactor - tygertec
https://medium.com/@tygertec/legacy-software-raze-and-pave-or-stand-fast-and-refactor-e42e745538bf
======
tygertec
Alt link for those without Medium sub: [https://www.tygertec.com/legacy-
software-raze-pave-vs-stand-...](https://www.tygertec.com/legacy-software-
raze-pave-vs-stand-fast-refactor/)

